# Crabbing around Navarre



## Kansas Kenny (Aug 4, 2015)

In town and would like to take my boys crabbing and fishing. Many years of fishing and crabbing, just never been here before. Tips on where to go and what to use for fishing bait!!!

many thanks

Kansas Kenny


----------

